# First Smoke & A Hurricane Offshore



## Airboss (Jun 10, 2005)

8 lb pork butt went on the CharBroil H2O electric this AM at 6:15.  So far I've only called Greg once but the day is young.   It is now 10:00AM and we're holding steady at 220 degrees in the smoker and 117 degrees in the meat according my Weber digital.  Using apple wood chunks from CookShack.  This is the most fun I've had since the day I bought our boat!  

 :beach:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2005)

you've got the bug...just wait till you taste the food!!!


Now that thing isn't a hurricane yet right?  Just a little while ago it was still a tropical storm.  Hope it goes to Mexico.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2005)

AB, it will be great! Do you store your smoker in the attic when not using it also? (Sorry Greg, had too!) Enjoy the food and let us know how it comes out!


----------



## Airboss (Jun 10, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> AB, it will be great! Do you store your smoker in the attic when not using it also? (Sorry Greg, had too!) Enjoy the food and let us know how it comes out!



I guess I'll have to.  I've lived in this house for almost nine years and I still can't find the cellar door!

Things are going well here.  I've gotten calls and emails from lots of folks.  It's like having a baby!

Going on six hours and 145 degrees in the meat.


----------



## Airboss (Jun 10, 2005)

Perseverance, thy name is â€œSmoke.â€


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 10, 2005)

Glad to hear things are moving along swiftly...where's the pictures?? :!:


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2005)

Sounds like all went well Airboss.  Glad to hear it.


----------



## Airboss (Jun 10, 2005)

Finally sat down to enjoy the first butt at 10:15 PM.  We were all starved  so I'm  sure that helped and the taste was B plus.  Texture?  Gotta talk with son Greg on that.  Moist?  Yes.  Maybe too moist.  Dunno.  Maybe sand v/v the H2O.  Overall:  1st time-Success!


----------



## Finney (Jun 10, 2005)

Good job Air (boss). B+ isn't bad at all for the first time.  And... the cook is always more critical of his own 'cook'.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2005)

If Mrs. Airboss made the same sound as she did at my house than it was very well done...if not, there might be room for improvement.  Don't forget, you didn't eat until 10:30pm...perhaps the mind was playing tricks on you! :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2005)

Pictures ! Pictures ! Pictures ! Pictures ! 

Food FIGHT !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Taste it again todayAB. Mine always tastes better to me the next day. Must be all the smoke and stuff that gets in your siniuses.


----------



## Airboss (Jun 11, 2005)

I tried the pork again just now per your recommendation and you're right.  It does taste better.  So do the beans, which I loaded with the leftover p.p. last night.  

And Greg is correct.  Eating at 10:30 after half a dozen scotch and sodas may have dulled the senses.  

What have I learned?  Time is your friend.  Plan to use plenty of it.  

Next, beef briskett!  Then turkey.  I'm quiting my job so I can dedicate my life to smoked meat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

You da man!


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Eating at 10:30 after half a dozen scotch and sodas may have dulled the senses.


Soda will do that Airboss.  Bad, bad soda. 8-[


----------



## Airboss (Jun 11, 2005)

And ice!  Bad, bad ice.  I'm gonna have some more while watching the race today.  But this time no soda and none of that damn ice.  

 :beach:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2005)

I use a little pulled pork to garnish my drinking glass...I find that pressing the pork around the glass gives scotch or bourbon that sought after pork twist like a lemon twist does... :!:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 11, 2005)

Greg,

Make sure you roll that glass over your favorite BBQ rub.  Makes a great Barbarita!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 11, 2005)

Hey Greg....don't be steering your dad like that!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 11, 2005)

Off Topic, but what race? Busch series? It comes on at 8pm here.


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2005)

And beer choices.  He drinks Dudweiser. :-(


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 11, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> And beer choices.  He drinks Dudweiser. :-(



What do you think my Dad and Grandma drink??


----------



## Finney (Jun 11, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3lqxsl9a]And beer choices.  He drinks Dudweiser. :-(



What do you think my Dad and Grandma drink??   [/quote:3lqxsl9a]

 :-(  :-(  :-(  It's hereditary!  :-(  :-(  :-(


----------

